#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Unable to break links completely

## Emmeline

Hi,

I'm hoping you can help me.

I've created a Word template (let's call it Conf Template) which has a whole bunch of links to an Excel document.  The project involves opening the Excel document, making some changes to the linked cells, opening a new document of the Conf Template (let's call it JP Trip), updating the links with the new values, breaking the links and then saving it.  The problem I'm having is when I try and open the new document, JP Trip, it still asks whether I want to update links.  However when I go to Edit->Links...  it's greyed out...  Any idea on why this might be?  I'm looking to remove all links in this document so that it becomes just a normal Word document.  I've attached a copy of the Word document which should have no links but asks whether you want to update links when you open it.

I'm using Word 2003.

Hopefully I've explained the problem adequately if not I'd be happy to clarify.

Thanks for taking the time to read my post (and hopefully help!)

Emmeline

----------


## BigDat6CC

Hello Emmeline

A few years ago I came across the problem you describe. Once the links appeared greyed-out there was no way I could remove them and thus prevent the update links message. I tried manual and programmatic methods of removal, all without success. (Luckily I had one document only to deal with and so I created it afresh with a lot of copying and pasting.)

What I have done with the document you posted is open it in Word 2007, as read-only. There is no update links message and Word 2007 shows no links of any sort. I attach the document having saved it out of Word 2007 in Word 2003 mode. Does the link problem still exist?

----------


## Dawood

I find these suggestions very useful as i am going to refinance my mortgage very soon.The forum has very interesting topics of discussion and i am looking forward to spend my time to discuss matters.

----------


## pike

Hi Dawood
Welcome to the forum, Feel free to post  but,

_Your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. Don't post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread. If you feel it's particularly relevant, provide a link to the other thread.

Water Cooler is the place for chit chat

----------

